# announcing Hank's Eagle Raceway April Fool Fun Run



## alpink

APRIL FOOLS FUN RUN
Saturday April 16 2011


Classes:
1)	TJ/S 100% stock t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21
2)	TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes, any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams.
3)	AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per (i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. NO Ultra-Gs.
4)	AFX/M A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed.
5) 4G/S+D (Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster) Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Bodies limited to those issued for specific chassis.
6) 4G/PS Specialty/4-Gear Pro Stock 3.5 ohm armature allowed. Polymer magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Two (2) traction magnets, any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. Any body allowed. Now including Auto World 4-Gear chassis.
7) I/S Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets, and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars.
8)	D/S Door Slammer 5.5 ohm armature allowed (hot- stock motor). Polymer & baked NEO motor magnets, pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Any motor brushes, gears,
wheels and tires. DIE CAST BODY minimum of 57 grams.

BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road Skippack PA 19473
Doors open 8 am, Qualifying at 10:30 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 40' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
all stock classes must use bodies intended (designed and manufactured) for the specific chassis. other classes may use modified body set ups within already established guidelines.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Al, I'm just noticing that this may be the weekend of the Swap Meet at Raceway Park. I have to look into it. 

I am at the hospital with the wife. She is having a little precautionary procedure if you follow. 

I don't know what I'm going to do if this is a conflict.

I'll check the paper work when I get home.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

I'm going to try to make that race. Hope to see you both there. 

Joe65, Hope your wife will be fine and everything goes smoothly

On second thought after re reading all of this. I won't be there. It seems from reading this that there is going to be some upset people there,I want to have fun if I go


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thunderbolt1 said:


> I'm going to try to make that race. Hope to see you both there.
> 
> Joe65, Hope your wife will be fine and everything goes smoothly




Thank you. Should be an in and out procedure. She is having her tubes tied.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thank you. Should be an in and out procedure. She is having her tubes tied.:woohoo::woohoo:



Wuss!! Couldn't go for the old "snip-snip" .......ey??

Hope everything went well!!


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, this will be the ONLY and LAST discussion regarding the stock class body rules!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stock classes require CHASSIS SPECIFIC bodies!!! There will be no mixing and matching bodies and chassis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aurora/Aurora.....JL/AW etc. etc. etc. etc. etc etc. etc. etc. etc.!!!!!! You guys need to take notes, or use a tape recorder during the meetings!!!!!!!!! Any mod/prostock classes can use different bodies, provided they are mounted securely!!!!!! That's it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! END OF DISCUSSION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alpink

General Rules: in staying with an agreed nature of drag strip and street drag racing; formula, Indy and Can Am bodies are disallowed. Cars should be kept to a reasonable width, usually accepting width restrictions of 1&5/16 (1.3125) inches. Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches. No testing once racing begins with exceptions decided by Hank or Scott. Wheelie bars are permitted in all classes EXCEPT TJ/S 100%stock tjet.


Please note, Pit Passes are $5.oo and each car in each class will be $2.oo. Limit 2 cars per class

The club is located in Skippack PA near the intersection of 
Routes 113 & 73.

* From Rt 202, take Rt 73 (Skippack Pike) West for 7.6 miles to Rt 113 South .7 miles to Mensch Road (first left after Skippack Firehouse). After left on Mensch, go one half mile to clubhouse on right.

* From Rt 422, take Collegeville exit to Rt 29 North. Go 4.7 miles to Rt 113 North, then 2.9 miles to Mensch Road. Turn right on Mensch, go one half mile to club house on right.

Hank Galloway cell 267 971 9736


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> Wuss!! Couldn't go for the old "snip-snip" .......ey??
> 
> Hope everything went well!!



Hahaha yea....NO!!!!


Everything is golden. She actually knows her Doc. Awsome dude. She's been at the Hospital now for 21 years. My sife is a cytology tech. She is sleeping it off. I was playing the husband role all day and guess for the next few.

Hmm... Al bailing out now?  

Whats next?


----------



## usdra

tjetsgrig said:


> Ok, this will be the ONLY and LAST discussion regarding the stock class body rules!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stock classes require CHASSIS SPECIFIC bodies!!! There will be no mixing and matching bodies and chassis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aurora/Aurora.....JL/AW etc. etc. etc. etc. etc etc. etc. etc. etc.!!!!!! You guys need to take notes, or use a tape recorder during the meetings!!!!!!!!! Any mod/prostock classes can use different bodies, provided they are mounted securely!!!!!! That's it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! END OF DISCUSSION!!!!!!!!!!


So I can't run any of your stock classes now because I do not own any original Aurora,AFX etc. etc. etc. bodies?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

No AFX Mod I see.:freak:


----------



## tjetsgrig

usdra said:


> So I can't run any of your stock classes now because I do not own any original Aurora,AFX etc. etc. etc. bodies?


Chassis specific........any body mass produced to fit that "specific" chassis. Dash, RRR, Mev, AW/JL etc. as long as they were specifically made to fit that chassis. There will be no AW 4gear bodies modified to fit AFX 4gear chassis', no AFX style bodies modified to fit a Tjet, No tyco bodies modified to fit an an AFX chassis and vice-versa, etc. Hope this clears this up........

Modified and prostock classes.........have at it!

Eric, I know you weren't at the meeting after the last race, this is what was voted on.


----------



## alpink

deleted


----------



## sjracer

We voted the vote 4 gear class seperate from the rest of the stock classses, I know I brought it up. When you mentioned the stock classes running stock bodies and you told me that wasn't the time, then we voted later on it all votes that day unanimous you even commented how shocked you were of that! Why did we vote on rule changes if your not going to honor them? How I am badgering you if all I want is what we all approved? I said and we agreed no class is as limited as the AFX original 4 gear body style and that's why we allowed it. How can things grow if you're not going to recognize the will of the people attending not just me. What other class has less than 10 bodies available? Stop whining! If you don't want me to attend I'll stay home.. will that make you happy? Remember I got about half the people to attend the last race and was responsible for you getting the prizes, I'm the one who posted on Nitroslots and didn't get so much as a thank you from you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Watching :wave:


----------



## wheelszk

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## tjetsgrig

sjracer said:


> We voted the vote 4 gear class seperate from the rest of the stock classses, I know I brought it up. When you mentioned the stock classes running stock bodies and you told me that wasn't the time, then we voted later on it all votes that day unanimous you even commented how shocked you were of that! Why did we vote on rule changes if your not going to honor them? How I am badgering you if all I want is what we all approved? I said and we agreed no class is as limited as the AFX original 4 gear body style and that's why we allowed it. How can things grow if you're not going to recognize the will of the people attending not just me. What other class has less than 10 bodies available? Stop whining! If you don't want me to attend I'll stay home.. will that make you happy? Remember I got about half the people to attend the last race and was responsible for you getting the prizes, I'm the one who posted on Nitroslots and didn't get so much as a thank you from you.


It was ABSOLUTELY decided that there would be "NO" body swapping in the 4gear stock class.....you agreed....that's why the "shock"! You AGREED! I was there!! We agreed to allow body swapping in the ProStock class!! You agreed.....I was there!! You stop it! It always comes down to YOU and this friggin' body rule. You agreed!!! I was there!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nobody changed the rules!!!!! You agreed! I was there!!! And, you mean to tell me that you have to hold those guys hands to come to the race? They can't get in a car and drive themselves? They're big boys...............

And you mean to say that YOU were SOLEY responsible for race prizes?? I recall several other donations from other people including myself and Al. You got a few bodies from Nitro..............


----------



## tjetsgrig

wheelszk said:


> :beatdeadhorse:


Yep!! Wielding the same old club too..................


----------



## tjetsgrig

...


----------



## usdra

tjetsgrig said:


> Chassis specific........any body mass produced to fit that "specific" chassis. Dash, RRR, Mev, AW/JL etc. as long as they were specifically made to fit that chassis. There will be no AW 4gear bodies modified to fit AFX 4gear chassis', no AFX style bodies modified to fit a Tjet, No tyco bodies modified to fit an an AFX chassis and vice-versa, etc. Hope this clears this up........
> 
> Modified and prostock classes.........have at it!
> 
> Eric, I know you weren't at the meeting after the last race, this is what was voted on.


Ok Jim now I got ya. I misunderstood your wording to be that the bodies had to be original. I would like to suggest something to help out with the constant rules confusion. Send me the rules as they are to be raced at this event & I will post them on my site. After this race & meeting I will post any rules changes to the site & leave it up until the next race/meeting. Than there should be no question as to what was voted on. Let me know

Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok Eric, sounds good I will try and get with the other guys. There will be a NEW flyer coming out due to some class changes.........will post updates.


----------



## tjetsgrig

*Class Changes*

Ok.......you guys wanted them.......and back by an overwhelming response because of there ommission....... Tjet Modified and AFX Modified will be on the class slate for the day!! Sacrificed for this event were, Tjet Prostock, and Inline Prostock. So, tune 'em up guys!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How come you are eliminating Tjet Pro Stock? Is it the actual # of classes thats making this crazy?

Maybe I shouldn't even ask.:freak:


----------



## alpink

Joe, yes, given that at the end of the event, while everyone else is basking in the glow of their victories, near victories and woulda/coulda beens as they make their way merrily home, Hank has to dissassemble, pack, transport, unpack and store the track and accessories. we had a alot of fun running 10 classes at the Fall race, but it was agreed, with no prompting, by everyone who actually labored to put this event on that 10 classes were too many. 8 classes are reasonable and still allow for plenty of time to achieve the goal for the day. I invite anyone to put in the effort that Hank does to provide a venue for playing with these toys. I know that Eric Hirt has transported his trck to a July celebration near him and he knows the amount of work involved, especially since I think he did all the labor himself. having run races for a couple of decades in various classes, I know my limitations for a day of racing and 8 classes is currently my limitation. Hank is more than welcome to schedule as many more classes as that for any given event.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Al I am a new comer. I won't ruffle anything just have questions. I can tell you this, in the short time I have been around this new drag racing, I see a lot of childish behavior which is not something I'd like to deal with when I am supposed to be enjoying myself and leaving the children home is the most appealing part!!lol

I will sit back and let you veterans figure it all out and I will simply bring the cars allowed and have at it. End of story.

Big thanks to Hank and Al for doing all this for us morons to enjoy 

Sorry for stirring any pots, it wasn't my intention. Like I said I just have questions. :tongue:


----------



## usdra

The problem is people constantly lobby for rules changes after a race is announced. We need to race the rules as posted & lobby for changes at the meeting. This has been going on unfortunatly for years & needs to stop. The last race in November was the same way. To help avoid any future issues on the rules I will be posting any rule changes on my website after this race. 

Eric
www.mobydiditperformance.com


----------



## alpink

sjracer said:


> We voted the vote 4 gear class seperate from the rest of the stock classses, I know I brought it up. When you mentioned the stock classes running stock bodies and you told me that wasn't the time, then we voted later on it all votes that day unanimous you even commented how shocked you were of that! Why did we vote on rule changes if your not going to honor them? How I am badgering you if all I want is what we all approved? I said and we agreed no class is as limited as the AFX original 4 gear body style and that's why we allowed it. How can things grow if you're not going to recognize the will of the people attending not just me. What other class has less than 10 bodies available? Stop whining! If you don't want me to attend I'll stay home.. will that make you happy? Remember I got about half the people to attend the last race and was responsible for you getting the prizes, I'm the one who posted on Nitroslots and didn't get so much as a thank you from you.


what we approved was that Auto World 4-gear chassis and their directly related bodies would be allowed in the 4-Gear Stock class with the traction magnets removed and that bodies would still be chassis specific because adding a post to an Auto World body would be modifying the body and it would no longer be stock. we approved that other bodies would be allowed in all classes other than stock. threatening to boycott and keep all your friends from attending is beyond childish. and, as I recall, it was Eric that first communicated with NitroSlots in where to have his race prize donation sent. it was already agreed that he would send them directly to Hank when you got involved and had them diverted elsewhere. just the facts Darryl, just the facts.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I too remember asking Al this question specifically cause I mounted most my AW bodies with Aurora Specialty chassis. The answer to my question was just that, body to specific chassis only. Thats it, next question. Don't get any clearer than that as far as I can see.

Thanks Al. :dude:


----------



## sjracer

Al leave me out of it stop bringing my name up publicly. I posted on Nitro Slots go back and look but that would be to easy and disprove your self serving agenda. Ask Cordell aka Ninjatek or even Sam aka SKR who told him it would be better if brought the prizes? As usual you're wrong, I'm not you. it's about trying to have the hobby grow. If oyu want the true facts don't be so lazy and do some research instead of shooting off you mouse. I said I'll stay home and I didn't tell anybody else to ask Mac I even offered him a 4 gear rolling chassis for free. When you had your fall out with HODRA did that force Dean,Hank, Scott, Jim and the rest to stay home? As you constantly brag about the story they stayed to support you...how else would I even know about it? Do you really think any of this is good for the event or the hobby as a whole?


----------



## sjracer

Wow how about that?


http://psychoslots.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=hdrn&action=display&thread=2076


----------



## tjetsgrig

Sam I know the director & will contact him today & get back to you. Track owner/director is Hank Galloway.

Eric 
Link to Post - Back to Top Logged 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fast is Never Fast Enough 
sjracer
Gasser

member is offline







Joined: May 2010
Gender: Male 
Posts: 40
Re: HO Drags, Skippack, Pa. Sat. Nov. 13th 
« Reply #13 on Nov 6, 2010, 4:14pm » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sam, you may want to send the prizes to ninjatek as Hank doesn't use the computer much. I know evrybody associated with the event appreciates your generosity. I can't find Hank's or Al's number so this may be the best bet.


Darryl 
Link to Post - Back to Top Logged 


Sam Beckworth - Colorado




Joined: Jan 2007
Posts: 5,376
Re: HO Drags, Skippack, Pa. Sat. Nov. 13th 
« Reply #14 on Nov 6, 2010, 4:27pm » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No problem Darryl. Moby sent me Hank's address. I'll finish getting some things together tomorrow and will get it out on Monday. Wish I could be there to run with you guys. Sounds like it's going to be a fun time. 




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Seems to me there was no reason to get involved, Sam already had Hanks address and was going to send them to him. Why would you risk having prizes sent to someone whom may, or may not make the race?? You interjected when there was no need to........ This post doesn't make your point......seems to me Al is spot on.............I know you know Al's Ph#, and Hanks was emblazoned on the race flyer.......Wow how about that?


----------



## sjracer

Posted by sjracer, Who is that? As I said it's not about me.


----------



## sjracer

Tell me why would somebody send prizes to an event that he doesn't know anything about? I copied your post from here and pasted it there. All I was trying to do was get a crowd to come. As in my post I defer everything to Hank and Al. In the past I've been thanked for putting up/passing out flyers. As i said check with Sam and/or Cordell.


----------



## sjracer

In fact to further prove my point Jim ask Eric if Sam has ever sent prizes to any of his events? He has posted his events on Nitroslots also.


----------



## sidejobjon

*Bandaid*

This sounds like a miss understanding. This hobby can`t aford to lose anybody. SJRACER spoke very highly of everyone that was going to Skippack & parts & People included this is were i will learn to go the fastest.
I meet SJRACER when he went out of his way to get a fellow HT some buildings without a markup . Just before Skippack ,So lets try to mend this.
Also his wife is in Hospital having a Baby Girl today 5:00, I wish heath & Happiness to your new baby Girl & your wife .


----------



## alpink

congrats


----------



## tjetsgrig

Hope all goes well for Mom and baby!


----------



## wheelszk

Congrats ,:thumbsup: wouldn't you guys just love to see me show up.


----------



## alpink

Bill, you are always welcome. about your broken car for the NASCAR event tonight. aren't you allowed to replace the broken chassis? or is it much more?


----------



## sjracer

Thanks for the show of support John but I wish you had just pmed one of them to show support. I know how the vote went down, I never disrespected anybody by puting their full name in the post and threatening them. I approached the person through a pm man to man. Then to add insult to injury call them childish and make unfounded allegations but what else does Al have to do? Childish when I question Al, Al quit...again, he took is ball and went home and I was told not to come because they are all upset at me. He announced at the last race that, that was to be his last event. If he hadn't deleted his post you would see I am right but I guess there's no place in that organization for somebody being right, just look at the post regarding prizes. If I wanted the event to fail why would I give Jim Ninjatek's#? Why would I offere Mac a four gear chassis? When did it become a swap meet? What is obvious even if they don't give me any credit for the original post none of he ones criticzing me were responsible for obtaining the prizes for the event. Al bragged about supporting other races but SKR (Sam) at Nitroslots who sent the prizes just had a proxy race. I wonder if he entered a car or offered to send some prizes.What they don't realize is that it is not my beef but the vote of all who took the time to stay and vote that matters. They're also being disresepected.


----------



## sjracer

Just the facts Al, just the facts.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, the FACTS are, that we voted to allow the AW 4gear chassis in the stock class, BUT, there would be NO body swapping to the Aurora chassis, bodies must be CHASSIS SPECIFIC, I made that statement REPEATEDLY, Mac even commented on the simple nature of the nomenclature!!!!!!!!!!! The concession was to allow any bodies in the modified classes........remember that rule change?? Ask everyone else who was there! Just the FACTS! YOU block out the facts, apparently YOUR perception is YOUR reality, or is your comprehension just that bad?? I was there, I know what was voted on..........don't insult my intelligence and insinuate I'm a liar! NO ONE CHANGED THE RULES!!! Stop making this all about you!! I guess we're all liars then ( Scott, Hank, Al, Mac, Eddie, Myself etc., etc, )?? You asked me about the rules at Allentown, I said go talk to Al or Hank......they were 20' away......but, of course....you refused too! Just the facts!! You started the same thing before the last race! I couldn't have made it more clear, but you kept asking the same questions over and over and made your dissatifaction with the existing rules VERY clear ( that's why the meeting after the last race )! It seems your tactic is; if things aren't to you liking, badger everyone until you get your way! As far as the prizes go.......revisionest history for you I guess. Ask Eric......he had already made the arrangements to have the bodies sent to Hank BEFORE you intervened! Posted by who?? Me! Before you copied and pasted MY post before I had the chance to post it on Psyco.........just the facts!!!!!!! What use would I have for "Ninja's" #'s  But I'm sure your version will differ from everyone else's that were in attendance...........


----------



## alpink

no one that I am associated with has ever indicated that anyone is not welcome to attend our races. that is just not true. we invite everyone to attend all our events. period.


----------



## sjracer

You're delusional, I ask everybody there to bad you didn't. Once again you were so professional you wrote nothing down? You and Al even had two different versions who was right?


----------



## sidejobjon

WOW Darrel i did go on because i thought it was a miss understanding.

I told The guys your wife had baby & they both congrauated you.
All you had to do was thank them & it would have been over, you did`nt.

Could have been a simple misunderstanding i`am out of it.

John F


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> WOW Darrel i did go on because i thought it was a miss understanding.
> 
> I told The guys your wife had baby & they both congrauated you.
> All you had to do was thank them & it would have been over, you did`nt.
> 
> Could have been a simple misunderstanding i`am out of it.
> 
> John F



Hahaha Valiant effort sidejobjohnny. 

Some people just can't be wrong and don't know when to bite their toungue!!!!!lol

Congrats on the baby dude and hope they are both doing well.


----------



## usdra

With Hank's permission the rules are posted on my site & will be there permanently. After the race I will post any changes that were made at the meeting to try & avoid any future issues. http://mobydiditperformance.com/april-fools-fun-run.html


Eric


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Eric. just printed it out to have and to hold lol :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey Al. We got a debate going here amongst a friend, sidejobjohnny, and he says thats your mug in your avatar picture 

Clear this up please :tongue:


----------



## wheelszk

Thats not Pink, he's uglier than that. :tongue:


----------



## alpink

I am hoping all the misconceptions, misgivings, and misscommunications were cleared up yesterday, Sunday March 27th 2011 at the slot show in Aberdeen MD. I think I can speak for Hank, Scott and everybody else planning on attending that we just want to have a stress free, fun day of friendly drag racing on April 16 2011 at the Blue Comet Motorcycle Club in Skippack PA. we welcome everyone and practice is free. it would be nice to get some RSVPs here so I can tell Hank that his plans are successful. I know a few people have done so, but I am asking for another round of check ins from those planning on attending. keep em green, al.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cheking in, with myself, Mike (friend of mine), and sidejobjohnny. All 3 will be running. :thumbsup:

Nice see you and Hank Al. Look forward to racing on the 16th.

Also at the Aberdeen show I talked with Daryl and Seth. 

I also met Wesy. It was my pleasure Wes. :thumbsup: Good people. :wave:


----------



## macmagee

*skippack drags*

al count myself and eddie in.see you on the 16th,

mac


----------



## Super Coupe

Hello Al. Myself (Tom) and CTVS OWNER (Dave) plan on attending and racing. See ya's at the races.
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon

*May Have To Miss Race*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Cheking in, with myself, Mike (friend of mine), and sidejobjohnny. All 3 will be running. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice see you and Hank Al. Look forward to racing on the 16th.
> 
> Also at the Aberdeen show I talked with Daryl and Seth.
> 
> I also met Wesy. It was my pleasure Wes. :thumbsup: Good people. :wave:


Thats the weekend Englishtown its around the corner from my house.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> Thats the weekend Englishtown its around the corner from my house.


And?  

I been a vendor there for 25 plus years and bailing out on sat to go race. Swap meets aren't what they used to be. Still a good time don't get me wrong, but if there's nothing elst to do kinda thing. No big deal to miss a day for me. Besides my money is going into my slots currently cause I don't have no where near enough to fund the 1:1 GS on the rotissirie in my garage. lol

Try and make it Johnny. :dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

I'm heading to E-Town Friday, Skippack,PA Saturday and sleep on Sunday.
>Tom<


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> And?
> 
> Swap meets aren't what they used to be.


Joe.......that is an under statement!! The last one I went to was Etown, I said to my buddies on the way home "never again"! I haven't gone to Carlisle since either..........not worth it!


----------



## alpink

looks like there will be a Yellow Jacket sgrig built car in nearly everyones stable come April 16. those that haven't had him build a car will probably be using one of his armatures anyway. gonna be some close races and Reaction time might just be the difference.


----------



## alpink

bump up with a week to go. tune your 4-gears. I hear there are going to be a lot in both classes ready to win.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Bumpity doo da!! 2 days ta go!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Jim I got mac covered on the bodies so one less thing for you to worry about.

Very excited. Not gonna sleep much friday night here.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Finally just finished packing up. Didn't realize I was gonna be at the swap meet all day so of coarse I am running behind.

See you in the am fellas :dude:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Hey Joe, It was good to see you at E town. I agree with ya bud my legs are like jello and I still gotta get ready to race. I did pick up a cool small trinket though. What did you find.









Dave


----------



## alpink

wake UP sleepy heads. time to get yer HO drag cars and head out to Hanks APRIL fOOLS FuN rUn in beautiful Skippack PA. be there!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I'm up and Tom just arrived were on our way


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well put another race in the books fella's!!!

It was a great day at Al and Hanks Race.

Between myself and my buddy who I been slot car racing since 79, together we took 12 out of 16 trophies. :hat:

So needless to say it was a ton of fun. Dave and Tom came and had at it as well. Dave is the man with the race report and he has pictures and I think a video too?


Big Thanks to our Tuner, Jim Sgrig. Awsome dude who don't hold anything back and has no secrets.

Another thanks to Eric aka Mobby. His inline carsh coarse was helpful and will get us in the running for the next race with the in-line cars. Eric also lent me a door slammer, which is a diecast on top of a SuperG chassis, and I was able to squeek out a win!!!

Looking forward to the next race boys!!!


Hey Darrel?? Where r u??


----------



## sidejobjon

*Congrates*

Wow nice job Joe & Mike. Sorry i missed it yesterday, i love the show pickers, could not miss etown froze my #@& off & got wet.
Any results posted/pictures ?


----------



## alpink

News April Fools Fun Run

12 racers and numerous spectators, 109 entries in 8 classes of FUN drag racing H O 1/64 scale style.
I would like to thank, in no particular order:
Joe S, Eric H, Tom L, Dave M, MAC, Jim P, Eddie P, Mike C, Sgrig, Hank G, Scott D.
Also Dave M donated one of his original unique styrene C-cab Hot Rods as an award for the first .400 reaction time in eliminations and Scott D took those honors.
Mike C really dominated the day to take a nice pair of threaded aluminum 4 gear wheels with slip on silicone tires as an award for Top Eliminator.
Sgrig once again dominated this event with his building prowess, as many of the cars in the finals were built by him or at least had his custom Yellow Jacket motors in them. 
Srig, Eric, Eddie, Scott and others provided excellent skilled advice and assistance to all racers to help keep the event running smoothly.
Eric, Hank and Sgrig donated some nice armatures and magnets for 4 raffle drawings which allowed 4 winners to upgrade their parts boxes for little cost, Thank You all.
There were various bodies awarded to all winners and runner ups along with nice stick on plaques (which will fit nicely on race boxes) denoting their accomplishments on this fun day. 
Hank, Scott and Sgrig kept everything moving smoothly with assistance from Eric, Eddie and the infamous Joe Skylark!
There was a moment of prayer and silence for a fallen comrade, Bruce aka TRAX who has left us to race in the big sky.
After pledging allegiance dutifully to our flag and country there was a lively and meaningful discussion about changes to the structure of our race classes and rules. Many good ideas were discussed reasonably and most adopted which will be reflected in other posts, threads, sites and flyers.
These changes will help streamline and simplify our races and should make many people quite happy with the outcome of the decisions. We held this procedure before the race this time to include everyone because some people have to leave early and cannot be part of such a discussion after the event. Again, I think many people will be pleased the results and changes.
On another note, I took an informal poll and had people check off their 5 favorite classes from a list of all the classes which we have ever run (soon to change significantly, so stay tuned for that information). Out of the 14 classes we have rules for, TJ/S and TJ/M tied with 9 votes each, AFX/S got 8 votes, AFX/M got 7 votes, 4G/PS got 4 votes, TJ/PS, I/S, and D/S each got 3 votes, AFX/PS, 4G/D+S and I/M each got 1 vote. TJ/O, I/PS and I/O got no votes. Along with the expressed desires of the racers, these results and the decisions of the race directors, Hank and Scott, future race classes will be determined. Again, there are changes which will be posted soon and reflected in the choices and desires of the racers. Requests that have been made in the past that weren’t carried were reconsidered and some adoptions including those suggestions carried favorably this time.

I would like to personally thank everyone on behalf of Scott D, Hank G and myself for the support the racing community gives our attempts at providing occasional venues for fun H O 1/64 scale drag racing, THANK YOU !


Results April Fools Fun Run 2011

8 classes of fun run leaves us with new champions and new low ETs.
12 racers and a total of 109 entries plus some real upsets.

TJ/S 18 entries TQ- Mike C 55 Chevy(no stripe) 1.776 .543
1st Mike C 55 Chevy(no stripe) 1.762 .565
2nd Jim P Camaro 2.109 .495
Low ET Mike C 55 Chevy(no stripe) 1.729 .509

TJ/M 15 entries TQ- Mike C Willy [email protected] 21.70 .479
1st Eric H Dodge [email protected] 18.55 .414
2nd Mike C Willy [email protected] 20.25 .312
Low ET Mike C Willy [email protected] 21.70 .479

AFX/S 16 entries TQ- Mac Nomad [email protected] 19.13 .454
1st Mike C Camaro [email protected] 20.89 .504
2nd Joe S American Flag 55 [email protected] 20.39 .501
Low ET Mike C Camaro [email protected] 21.01 .569

AFX/M 12 entries TQ- Joe S Turbo [email protected] 25.32 .544
1st Joe S Turbo [email protected] 23.72 .470
2nd Mike C Camaro 6 [email protected] 22.61 .369
Low ET Joe S Turbo [email protected] 25.33 .544
______ Mike C Camaro 3 [email protected] 25.23 .508

4G/S+D 13 entries TQ- Mike C Vega [email protected] 17.15 .569
1st Mike C Grand Am [email protected] 16.96 .651
2nd Mike C Vega [email protected] 16.22 .604
Low ET Mike C Grand Am [email protected] 17.29 .490

4G/PS 12 entries TQ- Joe S Yellow Rail [email protected] 28.78 .632
1st Mike C Rail [email protected] 23.30 .373
2nd Joe S Orange/White Vega [email protected] 29.47 .362
Low ET Joe S Orange/White Vega [email protected] 29.47 .362

I/S 13 entries TQ- Eric H Mustang [email protected] 26.11 .544
1st Eric H Mustang [email protected] 24.98 .468
2nd Eddie P VW [email protected] 21.01 .428
Low ET Eric H Mustang [email protected] 26.37 .504

D/S 10 entries TQ- Hank G 57 Chevy  [email protected] 28.06 .439
1st Joe S Starliner [email protected] 24.78 .387
2nd Mac McDonalds [email protected] 27.71 .375
Low ET Mac McDonalds [email protected] 27.42 .462


also to note, Dave M took a lot of notes, kept track of the 1/4 finals of every class along with total wins for each racer all the while documenting every final pairing with his cool camera which takes stills and short videos. it Takes Dave a long time to edit that media, so don't be clamoring for those pics too soon.
THANK YOU Dave for your support and documentation of this event.

alpink!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well I finally got some time to make a few videos of all the fun.

Now even though each video is less than a minute it still takes me almost a hour to build it the edit add the text. Load it to my computer then move it over to Photobucket. So have patience I will get to all the classes.


In the TJ/S class
1st Mike C 55 Chevy(no stripe) 1.762 .565
2nd Jim P Camaro 2.109 .495


1st Eric H Dodge [email protected] 18.55 .414
2nd Mike C Willy [email protected] 20.25 .312


----------



## alpink

Hey Dave, thank you for posting up these videos and for taking the time to record them.


----------

